# a little bit of hope



## dphope (Apr 23, 2019)

i can't go into it too much for fear of triggering myself

i remember being there. i used to check this page every day. hoping and praying for someone to say it'll be ok, i've been there and now i'm ok, you'll be ok

i'm ok.

i was in hell, a kind of hell i can't describe and don't know if i'll ever be able to. and i'd check here every day and people would say they'd had it for years, decades. i thought i had to serve my sentence. it's still a part of me and i don't wanna say yeah, a year is all it took, but a year made all the difference

i just want to say it's gotten easier and easier. and easier and easier and easier until it's so small i almost don't notice it. i thought it would take a miracle, that's what the first few steps felt like. felt like i was an infant starting my whole life over. sometimes it's just luck to get to a place where you have that control over your brain again. but things started coming back, memories i thought i had lost forever, emotions, life. i still have issues, i still struggle in feeling whole. but i have a sense of reality. i do, and i love it, i cherish it more than i ever could before, i cherish the people around me. your mind is a powerful thing. that's why you're going through this. you're probably a little extra sensitive and smart. trust yourself a little, and the world will come back to you

i just want to give you a little bit of hope because if there was ever a case that required a miracle it was mine. it wasn't this impossible thing. it was just time. i'm struggling to mention any specific "advice" because it's all in retrospect for me but feel free to message me (can you do that here?)

good luck to you all. peace and luv


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

I sent you a message


----------

